# Converting from Melia Vacation Club (MVC) to Sol Melia Vacation Club (SMVC)



## wyatt-wyatt (Feb 7, 2011)

I own two units in the older Melia Vacation Club (it doesn't have "options" just a full weeks) and one unit in the newer Sol Melia Vacation Club (which uses options, etc.).

Recently SMVC contacted me and offered to convert my to MVC memberships into an SMVC membership, but they want to charge me a bit for this.  I'm not inclined to pay much to do this, so I would bargain hard if I was going to consider this.  Has anyone done this conversion before?  Did you get a good deal?


----------



## abdibile (Dec 4, 2011)

The "upgrade" is possible, but the offers I saw have been more like:

"Buy a SMVC membership for $30,000 and we will take your MVC back at the "equity value" of $4,000. And the greatest thing ist hat you do not need to put money down as we can use your MVC equity value as down payment, just easy monthly payments!"

How much did they want from you for the upgrade? Was it for the same unit size, same resort and same expiry year of the RTU? Or did they try to sell you a 50 year RTU while your MVC is only good for another 15 years?


----------

